# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello from the US

## hb062609

Hi there,

I am a Sourcing Business Analyst for a major Oilfield Service company and I spend about 95% of time using Excel.  Glad to know there is this resource readily available to those who need it.

----------


## DGagnon

Welcome to the forurms! I hope that i can help you as well as you are able to help the community, and you enjoy your time here.

----------


## Mordred

Hello and welcome to the forum!  I need cheaper gas please  :Wink:

----------


## DGagnon

i support the previous post!

----------


## hb062609

hahaha believe me it is a hit/miss relationship with oil and gas.  On one hand our business is booming but on the other hand as a consumer I feel the pinch at the gas station... =(

You are not alone

----------


## Søren Larsen

In Denmark gas costs 8.67 $/gallon at today's exchange rate, so perhaps you could have pity with me at the gas station instead  :Wink:

----------


## john55

welcome! welcome!
...we insist, maybe you can talk, call, email to yr colleagues from "price" dep.
i support post #4

----------


## DGagnon

i would like to state that even though we all have our own grudges against the prices of gas or as they say 'over there', Petrol, we dont specificaly blame you and will still assist you when ever we can.

but if you could help....  :Smilie:

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Ya me too  :Smilie:

----------


## john55

maybe some rep points for oil

----------


## Søren Larsen

> maybe some rep points for oil



Haha, I was actually thinking post replies for oil - could not figure out whether it was inappropriate or not, though - but yours is better!

And on that note, I actually have a level 5 Excel RPG character that I'm willing to sell for rep points.

----------


## Marcol

Do you get Rep for posting an example Excel workbook?

----------


## Søren Larsen

> Do you get Rep for posting an example Excel workbook?



From me? Only if it's an RPG better than the one Whizbang is working on...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-game...excel-rpg.html

----------


## john55

guys, I'm really sorry! my joke is inappropriate!

----------


## hb062609

LOL,

Honestly guys we do not control the price of gas I'm sorry to say.  We just do the labor for the oil and gas companies like Shell, BP, Chevron, Total, etc. who collect the precious liquids afterwards and pay us for the work.  

They expect gas prices to remain high this year so brace yourselves for another year of hybrids and four cylinders...

----------


## DGagnon

ill never give up my V8... its the only thing that keeps me happy when i drive... even if it cost me over $100 to fill up.

----------

